# VapeMachine_RSA Juice Reviews



## VapeMachine_RSA

Hey Guys so ive created this thread so that i can post my juice reviews in one convenient place for everyone

I pride myself on flavour chasing,seeking out the best juices out there with the most unique and rounded flavour profiles.
I love a good throat hit but this is subjective and due to this the 'throat hit' factor will not be used when calculating the overall rating of juices
I will be supporting local and reviewing South African juices because we have some really great flavours out there waiting to be discovered.

Please note that all my reviews are strictly opinion based and do not reflect thoughts or opinions of the companies involved

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

*Review of Ice Pop Orange Fizz by Bl**ends*

Flavour profile:
Orange fizz by Ice Pop is described as a perfect combo of citrus wrapped in our signature ice-lolly coolness that will leave your tastebuds electrified.
Strength: 3mg
Blend: 70/30
Price: R180 for a 60ml


Mod: Geekvape Nova
Wattage: 60
Atomisor: Geekvape Medusa
Coil: 0.18


First impressions
Upon opening the bottle I get a scent of a nostalgic rich citrus scent that has a really satisfying smell to it reminiscent of orange ice lollies

Finger Test
When conducting the finger taste test my palate was greeted with a sweet citrus flavour that included strong notes of fizz accompanied by an icey aftertaste.
Overall this seemed like a really well developed ejuice with notes that compliment each other

The Review
Inhaling this juice is a treat with an orange flavour that doesnt taste artificial at as well as a subtle icy coolness that travels down your throat, providing you with a really satisfying throat hit that is not too harsh but balanced by a lingering coolness.

On the exhale that orange flavour gets paired with a fizzy tone that creates a well rounded vaping
experience ,this juice reminds me of eating the orange paddle pop ice creams,I'm sure this is what
they were going for.
The ice in this juice is not overpowering and I found myself getting an orange flavoured aftertaste with a lingering coolness I was told at the Vape King that citrus flavours dont sell too well but I have always been on a pursuit a good orange flavour and this is it ,I've tasted some orange
flavours that gave me a plastic aftertaste but I could find no fault with this one 
Vaping this flavour at 40 watts provides you with an orange ice but cranking it up to 70 is where I found this juice to really shine in terms of its flavour profile with the fizzy citrus ice popping through creating a really satisfying vape for sunny days.
The only downside of this juice is that when chain vaping the ice and citrus linger down your throat for quite some time which amplifies that throat hit making it harsher without taking breaks.

Would I buy it again :
Very likely

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP

Thank you for your honest review 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @VapeMachine_RSA 
I definitely want to give this one a try
Glad you say it’s a natural tasting orange

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr

Sounds really tasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @VapeMachine_RSA
> I definitely want to give this one a try
> Glad you say it’s a natural tasting orange


Yeah its actually very similar to those orange Paddle Pops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Review of StrawB by NCV

This juice was sent to me by Mike from NCV for
review purposes.

Flavour profile:
Take a bowl of your favourite fruity cereal loops and
pour over some of the best strawberry milk!
Strength: 3mg
Blend: 70/30
Mod: Geekvape Nova
Wattage: 60-70
Atomisor: Geekvape Medusa, Moonshot RTA
Coil: 0.18

First impressions
I'm going to start off by saying i am not really one for desert
flavours and dont necessarily indulge in them
unless they are distinct from the rest. I have vaped fruit loop juices and expected
a similar flavour profile with a pastry/cereal smell and underlying fruit notes.
However i was immediately thrown off as from the moment i smelt this juice i got a fruity scent with a noticeable mix of some strawberry that had a cereal notes that creep up on you. Basically it didn't smell heavy like most cereal flavours out there and this got me excited.

Finger Test
The finger taste test allowed the cereal notes of this juice to come through as well as that strawberry milk which had a slight tang to it that I assumed was due to the fruitloop aspect of the flavour profile. This just built anticipation for me as i was now expecting
a balanced cereal juice with a strong strawberry milk presence that is rounded off with a fruit loop cereal taste.

The Review
I re-wicked and took a giant pull, this first thing to catch my palate was the strawberry milk ,providing me with a similar experience to the aftertaste of drinking a bowl of milk
that has been infused with the flavour of Strawberry Pops. The strawberry taste lingers on around the back of your throat and tastes similar to strawberry Nesquik
The exhale provides you with the cereal fruit loop flavour which doesn't overpower that strawberry milk that comes splashing through. The fruit loop notes are slightly tangy but light on the exhale.
Its perfectly balanced off by the milky strawberry notes that are present throughout the entire vaping experience. I found this flavour to be most satisfying in a hot vape with the
cereal and strawberry flavour profiles having a stronger presence especially when vaped in an RTA
Overall NCV have done a good job creating a strawberry cereal juice that might appeal to fruit flavour lovers as the cereal tones are subtle,not overpowering and mixed with a mellow strawberry milk that gives you a light and satisfying vape.

Would I buy it again :
If i crave a good tasting strawberry cereal flavour






_Disclaimer:
Please note that this is opinion based and
does not reflect the
thoughts and views of organizations mentioned._

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@VapeMachine_RSA Nice review, factual and always good to have more juice reviewers do their thing on forum for us all to hopefully get multiple reviews and opinions from different reviewers.

If I could give you some feedback, could you fix the spacing on your first review, complete sentences spaced to ten next line making it hard to read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Good solid review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

CaliGuy said:


> @VapeMachine_RSA nive review, factual and always good to have more juice reviewers do their thing on forum for us all to hopefully get multiple reviews and opinions from different reviewers.
> 
> If I could give you some feedback, could you fix the spacing on your first review, complete sentences spaced to ten next line making it hard to read.


 Thanks for the feedback 
Yeah i'll have to fix it as it was typed on my phone 
Always a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Carbide by Northern Craft Vapes

Flavour profile:
A delicious sweet grape and a shot of ice!

Strength: 15ML
Blend: 60/40
Price: R180 for a 30ml

Device used: Smok Nord kit
Coil: 0.6 Mesh coil

First impressions
Once you open this bottle you will be greeted by a strong grape flavour that smells so amazing! This grape reminded me of a sweet from my childhood and after constantly whiffing it I decided its a smell really reminiscent to those grape lollipops, just the candy part and this is a smell
that really makes your mouth water. The grape candy smell of this juice is something you wont be able to get enough of.

Finger Test
The finger taste gave me a stronger idea of what sort of grape was coming which is lollipop candy sort of flavour ,this was paired with notes of ice that took over my tongue and my first impression was that this juice would be really refreshing

The Review
When inhaling this juice you will instantly anticipate a satisfying exhale as your palate become flooded with a mellow icy hit and a delicious lingering grape lollipop taste that hits your throat lightly and sits at the back of your mouth ,giving you an icy grape flavour. The exhale allows the grape to pull through with its full flavour profile being that off a grape lollipop, the Fizz Pops from your childhood if I were to be more accurate. The ice is still
present on the exhale with it being turned up a notch and paired with the icey hit that you had received on the inhale as you feel the grape being brought out as the icey tones give it that extra kick.

The Verdict
I am a sucker for a good grape flavour and with this grape being a sucker, with that lollipop flavoured grape giving me a nostalgic feeling with each hit. All my friends who i made try this
were instantly impressed and agreed that it does in fact taste like a grape fizz pop with ice.
NCV have done a great job with this juice creating a satisfying ADV with an amazingly balanced lollipop grape ice profile.

Would I buy it again:
This is one of the better grape flavours that i have tried and is a must have for grape lovers, i will definitely be buying this juice with it being worth every bit you pay for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Ripple by Northern Craft Vapes

Flavour profile:
Ice Cold and Refreshing litchi lemonade

Strength: 3mg
Blend: 70/30
Price: R150 for a 30ml
R350 for 100ml


Device used: Geekvape Nova 50-60 Watts
Atomisor: Medusa RDTA 0.18
Zeus X 0.18


First impressions
The scents that come from this juice are a strong litchi that reminds me of drinking a litchi juice , the scent does not seem artificial at all but rather that of a litchi juice that has just been taken out of the fridge and poured.


Finger Test
The finger taste test gave me a shot of ice with a blended litchi tone on the aftertaste, paired with this is a slight zest similar to the ones you get in a citrus fruit this seemed to be well paired with the tropical juiciness that you get with the litchi.


The Review
Once you take in this juice you are greeted with an icey litchi tone blended with a sparkly lemon that is really refreshing and not too harsh or overpowering, the litchi tone lingers on the inhale and provides
you with a really satisfying throat hit with the ice having a cooling effect on your palate as this happens.
The exhale allows the full flavour profile of the litchi to come through which i can best describe as being that of the aftertaste you would get after drinking a cup of ice cold litchi juice.Coupled with this on the exhale you get tame notes of a sparkly lemon ,the tones are there just enough to make their presence known. (I found these tones to come out more in an RDA)

The Verdict
NCV Have done a great job on creating this a delightful litchi juice with independent tones that blend well together, such as the ice which has an all round presence and the lemon which comes out on the exhale creating a spark once it hits that litchi.

Would I buy it again :
Yes as this is a flavour that does not taste generic,is one of a kind and sets itself apart from the rest.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy

My first ever eLiquid was NCV Ripple Reimagined. I still get myself a 30ml from time to time because it such a great Litchi vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> Ripple by Northern Craft Vapes
> 
> Flavour profile:
> Ice Cold and Refreshing litchi lemonade
> 
> Strength: 3mg
> Blend: 70/30
> Price: R150 for a 30ml
> R350 for 100ml
> 
> 
> Device used: Geekvape Nova 50-60 Watts
> Atomisor: Medusa RDTA 0.18
> Zeus X 0.18
> 
> 
> First impressions
> The scents that come from this juice are a strong litchi that reminds me of drinking a litchi juice , the scent does not seem artificial at all but rather that of a litchi juice that has just been taken out of the fridge and poured.
> 
> 
> Finger Test
> The finger taste test gave me a shot of ice with a blended litchi tone on the aftertaste, paired with this is a slight zest similar to the ones you get in a citrus fruit this seemed to be well paired with the tropical juiciness that you get with the litchi.
> 
> 
> The Review
> Once you take in this juice you are greeted with an icey litchi tone blended with a sparkly lemon that is really refreshing and not too harsh or overpowering, the litchi tone lingers on the inhale and provides
> you with a really satisfying throat hit with the ice having a cooling effect on your palate as this happens.
> The exhale allows the full flavour profile of the litchi to come through which i can best describe as being that of the aftertaste you would get after drinking a cup of ice cold litchi juice.Coupled with this on the exhale you get tame notes of a sparkly lemon ,the tones are there just enough to make their presence known. (I found these tones to come out more in an RDA)
> 
> The Verdict
> NCV Have done a great job on creating this a delightful litchi juice with independent tones that blend well together, such as the ice which has an all round presence and the lemon which comes out on the exhale creating a spark once it hits that litchi.
> 
> Would I buy it again :
> Yes as this is a flavour that does not taste generic,is one of a kind and sets itself apart from the rest.
> 
> View attachment 166299



Thanks for the review @VapeMachine_RSA 
This sounds like a great juice and you explained it well

Am keen to try this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

CaliGuy said:


> My first ever eLiquid was NCV Ripple Reimagined. I still get myself a 30ml from time to time because it such a great Litchi vape.


Its definitely a juice to buy again


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @VapeMachine_RSA
> This sounds like a great juice and you explained it well
> 
> Am keen to try this one


Thanks for the feedback ,I try my best to describe these juices in an accurate way

Reactions: Like 1


----------

